# Federgabel Service um die Ecke?



## sigpao (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,


 ich suche eine Werkstatt, im Raum MTK / HG / Ffm, welche mit gut und zügig eine Reba Race überholen kann.
 Jemand ne Idee bzw. eine Empfehlung?


 Danke und Gruß,


 Jens W.


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

..frag ma bei montimare in ffm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (3. Juli 2011)

montimare schickt die gabel ein. imho ist der einzige laden, der an gabeln (zumindest bei fox bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, rs weiß ich nicht) selbst hand anlegt ist der hibike.


----------



## MissQuax (3. Juli 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> montimare schickt die gabel ein. imho ist der einzige laden, der an gabeln (zumindest bei fox bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, rs weiß ich nicht) selbst hand anlegt ist der hibike.



Hibike macht definitiv auch den Service an den Rock-Shox-Gabeln selbst - habe meine Reba dort machen lassen. Hatte nur wenige Tage nach der Anfrage einen Termin und dann war's schnell (ca. 1 Stunde, habe drauf gewartet)und ordentlich erledigt Die Gabel funktioniert tadellos und ist dicht - kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## sigpao (4. Juli 2011)

Moin,
  danke fÃ¼r die Infos â Hibike ist nicht weit von mir da Ruf ich jetzt mal an.

  Jens W.


----------

